# U.S. Postal Service is refusing ship lithium-ion products overseas



## Paul_in_Maryland (May 11, 2012)

The U.S. Post Office has stopped shipping out anything that comes with a lithium-ion cell or battery. From this May 11 Engadget article, in full:
The USPS has announced that it'll refuse to ship any gear containing lithium ion batteries overseas. The postal service believes combusting power packs have caused two fatal cargo plane crashes since 2006 -- hence the ban, which takes effect from May 16th. Anyone wishing to ship the latest tech to those living or serving overseas will have to use another shipping company -- although the ban might be relaxed in 2013, once safety testing has been carried out.

My question is, will they deliver a lithium-ion package arriving in America FROM overseas?

And does Canada count (loosely) as overseas?


----------



## ikeyballz (May 11, 2012)

I'm in hawaii...does it count as overseas? I just picked up 16 lithium cells, hopefully it lasts me til 2013??



Paul_in_Maryland said:


> The U.S. Post Office has stopped shipping out anything that comes with a lithium-ion cell or battery. From this May 11 Engadget article, in full:
> The USPS has announced that it'll refuse to ship any gear containing lithium ion batteries overseas. The postal service believes combusting power packs have caused two fatal cargo plane crashes since 2006 -- hence the ban, which takes effect from May 16th. Anyone wishing to ship the latest tech to those living or serving overseas will have to use another shipping company -- although the ban might be relaxed in 2013, once safety testing has been carried out.
> 
> My question is, will they deliver a lithium-ion package arriving in America FROM overseas?
> ...


----------



## Kevinkw1 (May 11, 2012)

Geez, now that is terrible news  I'm in Sydney OZ, and have got quite a few things from USPS, which is relatively cheap, just takes 1 - 2 weeks. I haven't had anything go missing yet! (touch wood). Hopefully dealers will be able to ship things without batteries to overseas customers.

Are primary CR123 considered to be "Lithium Ion" or "Lithium" batteries? Will that make a difference to the USPS policy?


----------



## d337944 (May 11, 2012)

D'OH! Wonder if that applies to cr123a primaries too? I know primaries are Lithium, but they can also short-circuit and overheat if mishandled or damaged.


----------



## Pellidon (May 11, 2012)

There are shipping regulations on primaries already. They allow only so many per package if I recall. I remember leaving China a few weeks ago seeing the notices on shipping loose Lithium Ion cells in checked bags. There is a limit on the weight of the total number of loose cells. Loose meaning not in a device. 

Primaries have issues too. Moisture is bad for them.


----------



## Mathiashogevold (May 11, 2012)

damn, i hope they will still ship CR123 primaries! 
I eat Titanium Innovations 123's, and don't wanna pay 20 $ for one single CR123 at the local photo store...


----------



## yifu (May 11, 2012)

Wow, luckily i got my last LiPo pack 2 hours ago, so i should be fine. And anyways i don't use primaries (too costly) and i get my Li-on from China or domestic sources. I can see exportation(online retail sales) of tech products becoming a problem though, since pretty much every electronic product uses Li-On batteries.


----------



## yifu (May 11, 2012)

Alright, so after a bit of digging, i found the actual source for this reported information. This comes from USPS' publication on prohibited materials...

622.5 Lithium and Lithium-ion Cells and Batteries
622.51 Primary Lithium (Non-Rechargeable) Cells and Batteries

Small consumer-type primary lithium cells and batteries (lithium metal or lithium alloy) such as those used to power cameras and flashlights are mailable with the following restrictions:
Primary lithium cells and batteries are mailable when the cells or batteries are properly packed with or properly installed in the equipment they operate and the mailpiece has no more than the number of batteries needed to operate the device.
Each cell must contain no more than 1.0 gram (g) of lithium content per cell.
Each battery must contain no more than 2.0 g aggregate lithium content per battery.
Each cell or battery must meet the requirements of each test in the UN Manual of Tests and Criteria, Part III, and subsection 38.3 as referenced in DOT’s hazardous materials regulation at 49 CFR 171.7.
Individual mailpieces must not exceed 11 pounds.

In addition, all primary lithium cells and batteries must be mailed within a firmly sealed package separated and cushioned to prevent short circuit, movement, or damage. Except for batteries installed in equipment, they must be in a strong outer package. All outer packages must have a complete delivery and return address. Cells or batteries properly installed in the device they operate must be protected from damage and short circuit, and the device must be equipped with an effective means of preventing accidental activation. The outside of the package must be marked on the address side “Package Contains Primary Lithium Batteries.”
622.52 Secondary Lithium-ion (Rechargeable) Cells and Batteries

Small consumer-type lithium-ion cells and batteries such as those used to power cell phones and laptop computers are mailable with the following restrictions:
Individual cells or batteries are mailable when the cells or batteries are properly packed with or properly installed in the equipment they operate. 
Each cell must contain no more than 1.5 g of equivalent lithium content per cell.
Each battery must contain no more than 8.0 g aggregate quantity of equivalent lithium content per battery.
Each cell or battery must meet the requirements of each test in the 
UN Manual of Tests and Criteria, Part III, and subsection 38.3 as referenced in the DOT’s hazardous materials regulation at 
49 CFR 171.7.
Individual mailpieces must not contain more than three batteries.

In addition, all secondary lithium-ion cells and batteries must be mailed in a firmly sealed package separated and cushioned to prevent short circuit, movement, or damage. Except for batteries installed in equipment, they must be in a strong outer package. All outer packages must have a complete delivery and return address. Cells or batteries properly installed in the device they operate must be protected from damage and short circuit, and the device must be equipped with an effective means of preventing accidental activation. The outside of the package must be marked on the address side “Package Contains Lithium-Ion Batteries (no lithium metal).”

*Given that 8grams of Lithium is contained in a 100Wh battery, most smaller applications should be fine. I.e. 18650s have only 0.8grams. 
http://pe.usps.gov/text/pub52/pub52c6_003.htm#ep260739
*


----------



## CoherentRays (May 11, 2012)

A couple of days ago I ordered twenty CR123As to be delivered to my P.O. box. A few hours later I got an email from the vendor that they couldn't ship through the U.S. mail and I would have to give an address that Fed X could deliver to or cancel the order. I gave them my house address and the batteries are now on their way. I guess that confirms yifu's post above. 

I hate having to deal with Fed X or UPS. USPS has been so much more convenient for me, but I didn't have much choice on this one.


----------



## ikeyballz (May 11, 2012)

this rule is going to take place on may 15th so buy up now!


----------



## Kevinkw1 (May 11, 2012)

Just ordered 24 cr123 in pelican boxes from US to Oz! Gogo


----------



## ikeyballz (May 11, 2012)

and i just put in another order for 16 14505s from BJ. Can't live without these batteries now that I've been awestruck by their power!


----------



## PaleBlueDot (May 11, 2012)

Yikes.. Looks like I'll have to stock up. One CR123 battery here in NZ is almost 10.00 so I am not looking forward to this at all. Does this also mean that I wont be able to order in my 6x18650s that I have been saving up for?


----------



## jhc37013 (May 11, 2012)

Paul thanks for the info, so what does all that mean will we or won't we be able to order say 50 CR123's using USPS? I'm guessing ordering 3 or 4 18650's will be ok?


----------



## Empath (May 12, 2012)

I'm moving this to the Cafe, since it isn't about flashlights.


----------



## HotWire (May 12, 2012)

I just got some 18650s in a padded envelope and the mailman gave the package a thorough "pat down." He said nothing, so I said nothing. Was he looking for li ion batteries? After reading this the other day I was afraid to ask.


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (May 13, 2012)

That is...well...sad. He "searched" you package when he delivered it?

I will remain optimistic he was checking for breakage of the contents. 

If they search after shipping...it is just intrusive or nosey.

obi


----------



## jhc37013 (May 13, 2012)

Obijuan Kenobe said:


> That is...well...sad. He "searched" you package when he delivered it?
> 
> I will remain optimistic he was checking for breakage of the contents.
> 
> ...



No kidding right, I've sent dozens of packages to CPF members and never was there a time a PO employee patted down the package much less when they delivered one to me.


----------



## Norm (May 15, 2012)

Slightly OT, I went to post an IPhone here in Australia today and had to post it via road transport. 
Reason given "because the batteries can explode". 

Norm


----------



## Empath (May 15, 2012)

It's not simply a USPS policy. It's an international agreement.


----------



## jasonck08 (May 16, 2012)

Empath said:


> It's not simply a USPS policy. It's an international agreement.



Some countries seem to be more strict than others, but care to post your source? I can't imagine China / Hong Kong no longer being able to ship Li-ion batteries. That would cut down on so many sales.

Have there been any recent press releases from other countries regarding this new regulation?


----------



## stienke (May 16, 2012)

http://www.iata.org/SiteCollectionD...idanceDocumentontheTransportofLiBatt_2010.pdf


----------



## stienke (May 16, 2012)

See this , it's not normal ,http://www.fastcompany.com/1836973/...atteries-ipad-kindle-iphone-smartphone-laptop


----------



## jasonck08 (May 16, 2012)

stienke said:


> http://www.iata.org/SiteCollectionD...idanceDocumentontheTransportofLiBatt_2010.pdf



2010 regulations, nothing seems new...



stienke said:


> See this , it's not normal ,http://www.fastcompany.com/1836973/...atteries-ipad-kindle-iphone-smartphone-laptop



Yes, I'm well aware that USPS has banned the shipment of Li-ions to overseas including APO/FPO addresses. But I'm still looking for proof that other countries have adopted this new strict policy.

From the article you linked:


fastcompany said:


> Although the Postal Service claims to be adhering to international regulations, their strict ban on any international lithium battery shipment is semi-exceptional--among major worldwide postal services, only the ​Australia Post has a similar regulation. Other major postal services have less stringent rules; the ​Royal Mail (U.K.), for instance, allows smartphones, iPads, and Kindles while forbidding laptop computer batteries, and Japan Post restricts lithium batteries to slower sea mail. Yet other services, such as the German Bundespost, still allow international air mail of lithium batteries within stringent safety requirements.​




​So it looks like only a couple countries have such strict policies.


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2012)

Norm said:


> Slightly OT, I went to post an IPhone here in Australia today and had to post it via road transport.
> Reason given "because the batteries can explode".
> 
> Norm




You would have had fun trying to get it shipped overseas...

http://auspost.com.au/media/documents/customer-guidelines-for-lithium-batteries.pdf


----------



## Norm (May 18, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> You would have had fun trying to get it shipped overseas...
> 
> http://auspost.com.au/media/documents/customer-guidelines-for-lithium-batteries.pdf


The change must be quite recent, it's only a few months since I posted an iPhone overseas. 

Norm


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2012)

I remember there was potential issues with shipping Lithium cells back in 2009 when [email protected] organised a local "Battery Station" CR123a group buy, to ship those items now I imagine they'd expect the cell packs removed entirely?


----------



## DKlaser (May 18, 2012)

the easy fix is, just dont tell them.


----------



## Erzengel (Jun 4, 2012)

Hongkong Post is banning Lithium batteries and other products too. I'm glad that there is at least one European (German) assembler of good protected 18650s.


----------



## LloydV (Jun 13, 2012)

this severely impacts my ability to get cheap li batteries in nz... the alternatives to usps are much more costly.


----------



## N10 (Jun 14, 2012)

what about ordering integrated battery packs such as those used in laptops,digital SLR cameras or the battery handles of an OLIGHT SR series light? are those restricted also?


----------



## dudemar (Jun 19, 2012)

Does USPS ship Li-ion to Canada? As in drive trucks across the border via ground? I've looked high and low but can't find the answer.


----------



## Norm (Jun 19, 2012)

Erzengel said:


> Hongkong Post is banning Lithium batteries and other products too. I'm glad that there is at least one European (German) assembler of good protected 18650s.


I just received 2 X 18650 via HK Post, I wonder how closely it's being monitored?

Norm


----------



## loquutis79 (Jun 19, 2012)

The thing is, if those places were to read the law correctly, and to assume I am understading it correctly, is that if single 18650's are packaged in a way as to make them safe they can ship them. 
For instance the way EagleTac has them first in a cello wrap bag and then in a cardboard box. The way I understood it this is legal. Also the fact that single li-ions come in well below the max. limit for the actual metals that are of concern.
I am in Canada. After this hit the fan I e-mailed four of the common stores we all know of here on CPF, two of which I have bought from in the past. Only one of them said that it is no problem, that they do ship according to law and always have. The other three stores? I don't know. They are confused or just don't want to bother, I don't really know.
I wish they sort this out as my supply here in Canada is limited. I only know of a few places local to me and that is fine as long as their supply chain stays open.


----------



## Arizona_Dan (Jul 8, 2012)

622.5 cited in post #8 was revised with Postal Bulletin issued on May 3, 2012. Link ...

"Revised to indicate that primary lithium metal or lithium alloy cells and batteries (nonrechargeable), or secondary lithium-ion cells or batteries (rechargeable) are prohibited when mailed internationally or to and from an APO, FPO, or DPO location."


----------



## navarrma (Oct 17, 2012)

So has anyone discovered an acceptable way to order Lithium Batteries, I purchase most of my electronics based on my love for 18650 cells, but I'm in the Navy and now that i'm deployed I keep getting denied by amazon and couple other companies when I try to purchase even two cells. I have an FPO/AP address and don't think I'll be pulling in to any countries with a dedicated battery store for probably the next 6+ months. I just ordered a Klarus XT11 and a Xeno EO3 V3 from BladeHQ.com as my first flashlights in the hobby and I had to request that they didn't ship with batteries because I already have to wait 3 weeks for my mail and don't want to bother with a delay or turnaround.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 17, 2012)

It's supposed to get a little better in January


----------



## alpg88 (Oct 17, 2012)

Norm said:


> Reason given "because the batteries can explode".
> 
> Norm



they do sometimes


----------



## Samy (Oct 17, 2012)

I emailed lighthound.com who i usually get my 18650's from and they informed me that their packaging meets the postal regulation. So i ordered a bunch of AW 3100mah 18650's and they turned up across the seas in the usual 1-2 week delivery time. Great company to deal with!

cheers


----------



## Dubois (Oct 18, 2012)

I just had an order for 18650's refunded because Hong Kong Post and China post are refusing to ship li-ions on their own, without being in a flashlight or ecig. They had the package returned to them. They did say it was because of a "big government meeting " later this month in China, and that things will get back to normal when that has finished. I assume this is the meeting to anoint a new Chinese government.

Still, ties in with Electroguru's note that it will get better in January.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 18, 2012)

This all comes from the international pilots. They saw their coworkers get blown out of the sky and pushed the international transport guys to push the national post offices.

Whatever the final rules, they will eventually apply to all countries. The only variations will be in levels of enforcement (and compliance).


----------



## FlashlightWidow (Oct 24, 2012)

alpg88 said:


> they do sometimes



Egad! What was that?


----------



## shichuhei (Nov 10, 2012)

Updated....USPS no goni to ship lithium batteries starting 15 Nov 2012!.. see link

http://about.usps.com/news/national-releases/2012/pr12_128.htm


----------



## Ragnar66 (Nov 10, 2012)

The part that says "Batteries installed" makes me think they are not talking about loose batteries......hope not


----------



## shichuhei (Nov 10, 2012)

It's better than nothing at all. I have been shipped lights with no batteries since the ban ...ie Eagletac. So, at a minimum, the requirement to be installed would help. But, I still don't understand the ban with regards to Int'l/FPO/APO/DPO vs US only... USPS did not put a total ban on shipments within the US ...so from LA to FL?


----------



## ElectronGuru (Nov 11, 2012)

shichuhei said:


> But, I still don't understand the ban with regards to Int'l/FPO/APO/DPO vs US only... USPS did not put a total ban on shipments within the US ...so from LA to FL?



This isn't a ban by the USPS, it's a ban by the international pilots, who are responsible for APO type deliveries. US/US pilots have not made the same conditions.


----------



## shichuhei (Nov 12, 2012)

ElectronGuru said:


> This isn't a ban by the USPS, it's a ban by the international pilots, who are responsible for APO type deliveries. US/US pilots have not made the same conditions.



Thanks for your reply!


----------

